# How to play Frisbee Fetch.....



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Or Not.... :-/ OOPS! LMBO!!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hahahaha That's happened to me! and your black lab sounds like my golden...I can never get her to shut up lol


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> Hahahaha That's happened to me! and your black lab sounds like my golden...I can never get her to shut up lol


Oh yea, thats the case with her, you bring out fetch toys and it's on! She barks a heck of a lot more than Killian does! LMBO!


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

I just did that today- lol. Dax and I were in the back yard and he is all riled up because I have a new toy for him- ball on a rope. It is a windy day and I chuck it towards the other side of the yard. It flies WAAAAY over the fence and Dax looks at me like 'why'd you do that??' and runs over to the gate waiting for me to go get it.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oopps....operator error


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Yea.... My bad! Thankfully I had a back up frisbee till I went and got the other one! <3


----------

